# si tolgono 2 anni



## paperino00

Cosa significa 'mia sorella con suo marito si tolgono 2 anni' ? che la sorella ha 2 anni in più? grazie


----------



## phiona

Mmmm, direi che significa che dichiarano due anni meno di quelli che effettivamente hanno.


----------



## Necsus

Sì, 'togliersi gli anni' in effetti vuol dire dichiarare un'età inferiore a quella che si ha realmente. Ma in questo caso mi sembra curioso che entrambi 'si calino' lo stesso numero di anni, mi viene il sospetto che sia un modo (regionale) per dire che tra i due c'è una differenza d'età di due anni.
Non c'è un contesto maggiore?


----------



## tartalaura

Mi è capitato di sentir dire:
"Marco e Angelo si _passano_ due anni", 
cioè hanno due anni di differenza. Tuttavia non c'è un'indicazione rispetto a chi è più vecchio. 
Lo stesso mi sembra nell'esempio, non pare esserci un riferimento a chi è il maggiore.


----------



## Blechi

Necsus said:


> Sì, 'togliersi gli anni' in effetti vuol dire dichiarare un'età inferiore a quella che si ha realmente. Ma in questo caso mi sembra curioso che entrambi 'si calino' lo stesso numero di anni, mi viene il sospetto che sia un modo (regionale) per dire che tra i due c'è una differenza d'età di due anni.
> Non c'è un contesto maggiore?


 
D'accordo con Necsus. Infatti se entrambi si togliessere due anni, la frase sarebbe 
 "mia sorella *e* suo marito si tolgono 2 anni (di età) ..."


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Necsus said:


> mi viene il sospetto che sia un modo (regionale) per dire che tra i due c'è una differenza d'età di due anni.


 

Confermo questo significato, ma non saprei dire di quale regione è caratteristico.....
Da notare che con questo modo di dire non è chiaro chi sia il più vecchio e chi il più giovane.


----------



## infinite sadness

E' un modo di dire siciliano: significa che tra i due soggetti c'è una differenza di due anni, ma non dice chi dei due è più grande.


----------



## gc200000

infinite sadness said:


> E' un modo di dire siciliano: significa che tra i due soggetti c'è una differenza di due anni, ma non dice chi dei due è più grande.



Credo anch'io che quest'interpretazione sia corretta, ma non ho mai sentito che "si tolgono 2 anni", quanto che "si sbagliano di 2 anni", fermo restando che anche quest'ultima è errata, in quanto traduzione letterale dal dialetto.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

infinite sadness said:


> E' un modo di dire siciliano: significa che tra i due soggetti c'è una differenza di due anni, ma non dice chi dei due è più grande.


 
Mi pareva che fosse siciliano, ma non ero sicura: sono nata e vissuta a Firenze, mio padre era siciliano, ho parenti sparsi per mezza Italia da Udine alla Sicilia appunto, quindi non ricordavo esattamente da chi avevo imparato questo modo di dire...


----------



## infinite sadness

gc200000 said:


> Credo anch'io che quest'interpretazione sia corretta, ma non ho mai sentito che "si tolgono 2 anni", quanto che "si sbagliano di 2 anni", fermo restando che anche quest'ultima è errata, in quanto traduzione letterale dal dialetto.


Questo è sorprendente.
Davvero, vivendo in Sicilia, non ha mai sentito frasi tipo: "quanti anni si levano i tuoi figli?" o "io e mia sorella ci togliamo due anni" oppure "i miei genitori si levano quattro anni"???


----------



## gc200000

infinite sadness said:


> Questo è sorprendente.
> Davvero, vivendo in Sicilia, non ha mai sentito frasi tipo: "quanti anni si levano i tuoi figli?" o "io e mia sorella ci togliamo due anni" oppure "i miei genitori si levano quattro anni"???



Ripeto, "di quanti anni si sbagliano i tuoi figli?", "io e mia sorella ci sbagliamo di due anni" oppure "i miei genitori si sbagliano di quattro anni"


----------



## ursu-lab

Quello di "levarsi gli anni" è senz'altro un ispanismo (llevarse=portarsi) che poi, visto che in italiano "levare" e "togliere" sono -diventati- sinonimi, è passato anche a "togliere".
Vuol dire "quanti anni di differenza ci sono tra X e Y"? In spagnolo la struttura è identica al siciliano di Infinite Sadness e si usa anche la preposizione "con".

In Italia, invece, non l'ho mai sentito in vita mia.


----------



## infinite sadness

Vabbè, allora noi siamo in Africa.


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Vabbè, allora noi siamo in Africa.


Che suscettibile! Che vuol dire? Ho pure dei parenti in Sicilia! Se vuoi preciso: in Italia* parlando in italiano non l'ho mai sentito*. 
Dalle mie parti si dice "pom da tera" per dire "patata", ma parlando in italiano non diciamo "pomo da terra"...
"Levarsi/togliersi gli anni", nel significato di "avere differenza d'età", comunque *non *è italiano, ma siciliano e forse usato in qualche altro dialetto del sud con influenze dello spagnolo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Ok, ma tu non hai detto "in italiano", hai detto "in Italia", come se la Sicilia fosse una Nazione a parte.
Comunque, a parte gli scherzi, noi lo usiamo anche parlando (o credendo di parlare) in italiano, come dimostrato dalla domanda iniziale, ed anche fuori confine. Il che vuol dire che non è raro sentire questo modismo anche fuori dalla sicilia, dato che i siciliani emigrati al nord sono alcuni milioni.


----------



## olaszinho

ma siciliano e forse usato in qualche altro dialetto del sud con influenze dello spagnolo. 

Tutte queste influenze dello spagnolo sui dialetti italiani del Sud sono tutte da dimostrare. I linguisti non sono concordi in merito. Non credo affatto che un'espressione così popolaresca sia stata influenzata da qualche "hidalgo" spagnolo, anche perché lo spagnolo non riuscì  mai a sostituire i dialetti locali, né l'italiano parlato dalla ristrettissima classe colta. La realtà è che si possono trovare i medesimi esiti linguistici nei più disparati territori romanzi, a prescire dalla reciproca influenza.


----------



## gc200000

ursu-lab said:


> "Levarsi/togliersi gli anni", nel significato di "avere differenza d'età", comunque *non *è italiano, ma siciliano



Nessuno ha detto il contrario


----------



## ursu-lab

olaszinho said:


> ma siciliano e forse usato in qualche altro dialetto del sud con influenze dello spagnolo.
> 
> Tutte queste influenze dello spagnolo sui dialetti italiani del Sud sono tutte da dimostrare.  I linguisti non sono concordi in merito. Non credo affatto che un'espressione così popolaresca sia stata influenzata da qualche "hidalgo" spagnolo, [ In Italia non arrivarono solo i nobili spagnoli, ma anche funzionari, soldati, mercenari, commercianti, briganti e morti di fame di tutti i tipi e si mescolarono sicuramente con la popolazione locale]. anche perché lo spagnolo non riuscì  mai a sostituire i dialetti locali,[e chi ha mai detto una cosa del genere?] né l'italiano parlato dalla ristrettissima classe colta. La realtà è che si possono trovare i medesimi esiti linguistici nei più disparati territori romanzi [dove?], a prescindere dalla reciproca influenza.



Che c'entra la "sostituzione dei dialetti"? Qui si parla di storia e di rapporti tra paesi e culture dal latino alla nascita delle varie lingue romanze. Quale linguista può aver detto che non ci sono *prestiti *dallo spagnolo nella lingua italiana e, in particolare, nelle lingue parlate negli ex domini spagnoli (per diversi secoli) del Meridione? L'italiano ha influenzato lo spagnolo con un'infinità di parole e, viceversa, lo spagnolo ha influenzato, soprattutto nel Sud, ma anche nel Nord, in Lombardia, e anche Venezia (per gli scambi commerciali), l'italiano. La stessa cosa è avvenuta con il francese, che non ha certo sostituito i dialetti di alcune zone del Nord ma è indubbio che ne abbia arricchito e modificato in parte il lessico.
Cioè, qui stiamo parlando solo di lessico, non di strutture o di sintassi generale dei dialetti. 

E il dato di fatto è che "Tizio si leva (=toglie) X anni con Caio" si dice esattamente uguale in spagnolo anche oggi nel XXI secolo. Non può essere certo una semplice coincidenza, visto che nelle altre regioni italiane quest'espressione non solo non la conoscono, ma nemmeno la capiscono (me compresa, se non fosse per lo spagnolo).
Non esiste nemmeno in catalano né in portoghese!



infinite sadness said:


> Ok, ma tu non hai detto "in italiano",  hai detto "in Italia", come se la Sicilia fosse una Nazione a parte.[ La mia frase significava letteralmente "(nel corso della mia esperienza di vita) in Italia non l'ho mai sentito", non c'era alcun doppio senso offensivo. Non ho mai vissuto in Sicilia, così come non ho mai vissuto in molte altre regioni d'Italia, ma conosco gente, leggo, sento la radio e guardo la TV nazionale: giuro che è la prima volta che lo vedo scritto in italiano!]
> Comunque, a parte gli scherzi, noi lo usiamo anche parlando (o *credendo  di parlare*) in italiano, come dimostrato dalla domanda iniziale, [questo è un "difetto" comune a tutti quelli che conoscono e parlano il proprio dialetto/lingua locale: è capitato anche a me più di una volta di mescolare il mio dialetto all'italiano e di non essere capita] ed  anche fuori confine.


----------



## paperino00

se dico 'io mi levo sei anni con lui' chi e più grande? io o lui?


----------



## tartalaura

Non specifica chi è più grande, credo. Solo quanti anni ci sono di differenza.


----------



## infinite sadness

ursu-lab said:


> Che c'entra la "sostituzione dei dialetti"? Qui si parla di storia e di rapporti tra paesi e culture dal latino alla nascita delle varie lingue romanze. Quale linguista può aver detto che non ci sono *prestiti *dallo spagnolo nella lingua italiana e, in particolare, nelle lingue parlate negli ex domini spagnoli (per diversi secoli) del Meridione? L'italiano ha influenzato lo spagnolo con un'infinità di parole e, viceversa, lo spagnolo ha influenzato, soprattutto nel Sud, ma anche nel Nord, in Lombardia, e anche Venezia (per gli scambi commerciali), l'italiano. La stessa cosa è avvenuta con il francese, che non ha certo sostituito i dialetti di alcune zone del Nord ma è indubbio che ne abbia arricchito e modificato in parte il lessico.
> Cioè, qui stiamo parlando solo di lessico, non di strutture o di sintassi generale dei dialetti.
> 
> E il dato di fatto è che "Tizio si leva (=toglie) X anni con Caio" si dice esattamente uguale in spagnolo anche oggi nel XXI secolo. Non può essere certo una semplice coincidenza, visto che nelle altre regioni italiane quest'espressione non solo non la conoscono, ma nemmeno la capiscono (me compresa, se non fosse per lo spagnolo).
> Non esiste nemmeno in catalano né in portoghese!


Secondo me nessuna delle due tesi può dirsi certa.
Certo, la cosa più facile da pensare è "questa frase viene dallo spagnolo", però è anche vero che quando gli Spagnoli arrivarono in Sicilia il dialetto locale era una sorta di volgare latino mescolato con il siculo (che a sua volta era una lingua molto simile al latino), quindi risulta impossibile determinare con certezza se la frase sia il frutto dell'influenza della dominazione spagnola oppure il risultato di una naturale evoluzione del latino parlato verificatesi parallelamente nelle due lingue. Non si tratta di una semplice coincidenza, ma di un fenomeno largamente studiato.


----------



## Necsus

paperino00 said:


> se dico 'io mi levo sei anni con lui' chi e più grande? io o lui?


A senso direi che è più grande lui.


----------



## infinite sadness

Necsus said:


> A senso direi che è più grande lui.


No, ha ragione tartalaura, la frase significa solo che differisce da lui 2 anni, impossibile capire chi è più grande.


----------



## Necsus

infinite sadness said:


> No, ha ragione tartalaura, la frase significa solo che differisce da lui 2 anni, impossibile capire chi è più grande.


Hmm... forse dipende dalle zone. Secondo questo blog sembra che sia possibile, e vorrebbe dire il contrario di quello che pensavo:

"In Sicilia levarsi gli anni con qualcuno significa essere più giovane o più vecchio di tot anni. Es: "Io mi levo tre anni con mio fratello" significa che, in questo caso, lui è più giovane di me di tre anni".


----------



## infinite sadness

Necsus said:


> Hmm... forse dipende dalle zone. Secondo questo blog sembra che sia possibile, e vorrebbe dire il contrario di quello che pensavo:
> 
> "In Sicilia levarsi gli anni con qualcuno significa essere più giovane o più vecchio di tot anni. Es: "Io mi levo tre anni con mio fratello" significa che, in questo caso, lui è più giovane di me di tre anni".


No, quello è solo a titolo di esempio, infatti l'inciso "in questo caso" sta a significare "nel mio caso", cioè il soggetto che parla ha realmente un fratello che è più giovane di lui di tre anni, quindi non dipende dall'impostazione della frase ma dal fatto che lui sa di essere più grande.
Infatti queste frasi in genere si usano quando il fatto di chi sia più grande è già noto all'interlocutore, oppure è necessario aggiungere qualche parola in più per specificare, altrimenti la frase rimane ambigua per chi ascolta.


----------

